# How do I replace the hard drive on a Buffalo HD-CE1.0TU2 external back up unit



## DLGA (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a Buffalo DriveStation HD-CEU2 External USB Hard Drive unit hooked up to my system.

My system specs are as follows:

Windows Vista Ultimate with service pack 2
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 2.20 GHz
Memory: 4.00 GB
System Type: 32-bit operation System

When I try to access the backup information that I thought that I had placed on it it says that it is corrupted. Not sure what brand of hard drive is involved but I feel that it is an inferior brand.

I need to replace the hard drive unit but I have no idea as to how to open the case.

Is there anyone here who perhaps has already accomplish this or knows how to do it?

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What are you using to create the "backup"? It could be a software problem.

Aside from that, the most likely failure is the external controller/enclosure. But it could also be a failed HDD. I haven't seen the model in question, but they typically screw or snap together.


----------



## DLGA (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Dogg,

I appreciate your reply to my question.

As far as the software that I was using I first tried using the software that came with the unit. This software is called "Memeo AutoBackup." 

It seemed sort of limited in what it would do so I opted to use Acronis True Image Home 2009.

When I made the backup from this software it said that everything was ok. Yet when I attempt to re-install the backup it states that no backup exists.

Looking at the drive contents within the Buffalo unit it says that the drive is unreadable. Pretty bad for a unit that is only one year old and only used once.

As far as opening the case, there are no screws that can be seen and I have tried just about every method I can short of a hammer to get the case open.

Once again, thanks for replying.

Gary:smile:





Dogg said:


> What are you using to create the "backup"? It could be a software problem.
> 
> Aside from that, the most likely failure is the external controller/enclosure. But it could also be a failed HDD. I haven't seen the model in question, but they typically screw or snap together.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As Dogg mentioned. External drive enclosures commonly use poor circuitry. There is a good chance the drive is still functional. After you get the case open, slave the drive to your PC or use a Hdd to USB adapter. If the drive is good, get a good quality Apricorn external enclosure. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7362003&cm_re=Apricorn-_-17-362-003-_-Product


----------

